# A few new pics ;)



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's a few new pics of my Homegirl Jony 

The second Pic makes me crack up every time i see it! HAHA !!!!! she looks like a Chicken there LOL!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

what a cutie!


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Very pretty and like the 3rd pic of both of you x


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank yoiu Meaggie and Oni! Much appreciated


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, cute baby bird! 

LOL - I was hoping I'd recognize you, what with us being practically neighbors and all.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

haha I know right!? we are close to eachother. 
Speaking of....Did you hear about the Bird Mart they are having at the Pomona fair grounds on Nov 25th? I hear its really cool and great prices. I think me and my kids are gonna check it out. 
http://www.everybodysbirdmart.com/


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up. If I'm not working, I just might go.


----------



## BoogsWifey (Oct 1, 2012)

Awww! Both you ladies are beautiful! Great pics!


----------



## elsbells (Oct 6, 2012)

She's so sweet


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

No prob Clair, if you go shoot me a message and let me know 
aww thanks Boogs and elsbells!


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

She is beautiful.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Jony is so sweet-looking! I love the chicken pic too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Jony is adorable


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

thank you all!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Aw she's beautiful 


Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks hels! . Shes a really good bird. 
She's thinned out a tad since that pic but she's always been a little full figured haha


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes adorable


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Jony N Me said:


> haha I know right!? we are close to eachother.
> Speaking of....Did you hear about the Bird Mart they are having at the Pomona fair grounds on Nov 25th? I hear its really cool and great prices. I think me and my kids are gonna check it out.
> http://www.everybodysbirdmart.com/


I work that day.


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh I love the second pic  Looks kinda like a pigeon! LOL!


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

@ Clair... You do?! Awe bummmmer! . Well I will keep u posted on how it is, I think it's a couple times a year. If its really good and worth it ill tell ya, maybe u can check it out next time it's in town  

Lol rashid! She does look like a pigeon there!! ( that's my fav pic of her because it makes me giggle when I look at it )! The camera adds a few grams to jony that's for sure ha! She doesn't really weigh a lot or anything she's just shapely I guess. A "marylin Monroe" shaped bird heehee


----------



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

3rd pic is really great with both of you!


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Joanie!


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

What a beautiful coloured birdy. Adorable!!


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you nicci . Happy Tuesday everyone !


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

aww she is such a cutie!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Super cute birdie and love the pic of you two together!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Your pics are so cute!X x


----------



## Astro Boy :) (Oct 5, 2012)

Ahhh Jony Is a Real pretty bird!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, so adorable!


----------

